# outpatient discharge?



## tmcmahan (Feb 2, 2010)

When billing an outpatient procedure such as a cath (no global period) and the patient is discharged the next day, what code would you use to bill for the discharge summary (assuming you could not use 99217 since not observation status?)
Thanks, Tammy


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi,

If the pt remains as outpt status the day of the heart cath and the day following the procedure, then yes you can bill 99217 on the day the pt is discharged.. . There isn't a distinct discharge code for outpt status.  The PT is designated as "observation status" not necessarily placed in an "observation unit or special area of the hospital.  

I hope this makes sense,

Dolores, CCC-CPC


----------



## tmcmahan (Feb 15, 2010)

It does make sense, thank you


----------

